# CANADIAN DRIVERS: Have you ever used Uber's insurance?



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

Just want to know if any Canadian drivers (or their passengers, pedestrians, other drivers) have any experience with Uber Canada's claims process for their contingent third party liability policy with AIG Canada. Does it work?

If not first hand, do you know of any fellow drivers who used it successfully?

In theory, if the fit hit's the shan, it seems that their insurance would kick in (probably not going to provide the driver with any benefits or repair the drivers car) but I'm concerned with protecting the driver from catastrophic liability claims, not fixing your car - judgements from an at-fault accident are not discharged in bankruptcy, they will haunt you your entire life, so it's not really anything any of us should be fooling around with.

Did Uber try to mend fences with your personal insurance company to keep you from being dropped? Were you able to continue to drive or was that pretty much it?

I suppose I'm looking for some comfort that the police does indeed work the way they say, since their support people seem to have a hard time answering that question.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

I quit uber last month. One of the main reasons is the insurance fiasco. I too want to hear if Canadian drivers are protected before I resume driving my car for uber.

Why is such large company dragging it's feet on the insurance situation? I suspect they have more hiding under the rug than what they let on.


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

Insurance in Ontario for Uber will soon (early Feb) be available from Aviva Canada (and likely also from others once Aviva sets the precedent). See Toronto city forum on UP for more discussion on this.


----------



## c2kukx (Jul 4, 2016)

Apparently AON is now offering ridesharing insurance for Alberta Uber drivers.


----------

